# Gatlinburg Sky Life and Sky Bridge



## Retired & Loving It! (Oct 15, 2021)

We loved riding the sky lift and Sky Bridge! What gorgeous views of the Smoky Mountains


----------



## Feelslikefar (Oct 15, 2021)

You realize that the more you post about Tennessee, the more people will want to move here!

Kidding of course.  We are very happy here and like you, we try to keep visiting all the interesting places the state has to offer.

Keep posting, I for one, enjoy your travels.


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Oct 15, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> You realize that the more you post about Tennessee, the more people will want to move here!
> 
> Kidding of course.  We are very happy here and like you, we try to keep visiting all the interesting places the state has to offer.
> 
> Keep posting, I for one, enjoy your travels.


Thanks so much! Tennessee is such a beautiful state!


----------



## oldman (Oct 17, 2021)

I have done this as well. It’s a fun thing. Gatlinburg and the whole Smoky Mountain area is beautiful. We will be going down next weekend to maybe take some pictures, if we aren’t too late to capture the colors.

If you want a real thrill, take a walk on the glass shelf over the Grand Canyon. An experience that you will remember forever.


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Oct 22, 2021)

oldman said:


> I have done this as well. It’s a fun thing. Gatlinburg and the whole Smoky Mountain area is beautiful. We will be going down next weekend to maybe take some pictures, if we aren’t too late to capture the colors.
> 
> If you want a real thrill, take a walk on the glass shelf over the Grand Canyon. An experience that you will remember forever.


The colors are probably peak right now!


----------

